# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Has anyone tried Bendlay yet?

## brisinger

I've noticed that Printme3D are now selling it and wondered what opinions you may have on it. I notice that they are saying that it has some degree of flexibility and is food safe.

----------


## Ripkened

Never have heard of it.  Is it a filament?  Do you have a link?

----------


## brisinger

There's a bit about the filament at:
http://www.3ders.org/articles/201306...m-germany.html

I noticed that printme3d are now selling it:

http://www.printme3d.com/filaments.html

----------

